# wild pigeon stuck to cement



## 60PAAllan (Dec 10, 2006)

My parents found a pigeon stuck to the cement outside of the house, so they got the ice off of it and took it inside. The bird isn't healthy though. It looks okay but it can't stand up. When you lift it up it will put it's feet down but if you go to let go it will wobble, it can't support itself. It's wings work but he can't fly. We set him on the floor and he tried to flap but he couldn't get off the ground. (it was sad) His breastbone sticks out and he feels thin. It is eating fine because the bowl is low and it can reach it lying down, but to drink the water I have to lift it up. Right now it has some of my parakeet's food and some water with sugar and a little salt in it. Another thing: since it can't stand up when it poops it stays on him. It's all over his legs, do I give him a bath or do I leave it there for now? Is there any diseases with symtoms like this that are contagous to humans??? Do you think he has a chance? As you can tell I haven't had any experience at all with pigeons.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, more than likely he's just not been able to find enough to eat and has fallen behind enough to come to the state that you found him in. For the moment, let's see how much he eats and progresses. You can clean him up but one of the easiest ways to manage a bird in that condition is to roll a towel into a donut so that it supports the body and takes some or most of the weight off the legs. You can fold up some toilet paper and put it under the back end to use like a diaper to be replaced from time to time.

You can describe the poops for now but it might take awhile before some true solids start coming out.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Also, if there's any way that you can get some extra heat on him, that would be good. They really love heat lamps but that's better when they can move to get out from under them better. If you have one of those, you can watch the bird and adjust it to get it where it's warming him but not to the point of cooking him. It kinda' depends on how powerful it is but with my lamp, they usually like to be within a foot of it.

Pidgey


----------



## 60PAAllan (Dec 10, 2006)

right now I have a heated sock with in it under him because we don't have a heating pad or a lamp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Where, roughly, are you? It may be that the bird is sick with something like Coccidiosis and could use a medication. A lot of the sick ones that I have gotten have been sick with that. It's a protozoal disease that virtually all of them carry and you don't have to worry because it's species-specific.

Pidgey


----------



## 60PAAllan (Dec 10, 2006)

I live near Detroit Michigan. What are some of the symptoms of Coccidiosis?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi 60PAAllen, welcome to PT and thanks for helping the ice-stuck pigeon out.
Just wanted to mention that if the sock is one of the microwavable types to 
make sure it is well wrapped w/a towel. They can get some pretty intense
'hot spots' that could burn the pigeon. Thanks.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

60PAAllan said:


> I live near Detroit Michigan. What are some of the symptoms of Coccidiosis?


Reluctance to fly, wasting away, sitting w/ruffled feathers, loose & wet droppings.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

There are other possibilities, but for starters are any of the rehab resources 
listed here in your area and also accepting birds:

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactA.htm#il

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That's pretty much it. Coccidiosis is a disease where the lining of the intestines gets a bit ulcerated--kinda' like having a cold sore in your guts, only over a broader area. It causes malabsorption of nutrients and possibly general flu-like symptoms. For the birds that I've had that have had it, they very often don't want to fly. Whether that's from weakness or aching joints, I don't know. It's easily controlled with medication and they can often get over it on their own as long as they don't have to fight the elements too hard and there's not enough food around. I expect that he's going to figure out that he's doing pretty well here pretty quick.

By the way, are there any little yellow downy hairs on him?

Pidgey


----------



## 60PAAllan (Dec 10, 2006)

I put him in the little donut thing and it was great. He could reach his food and water, but then he used his legs and pushed forward. He tipped right over and his head went in his food but he couldn't get back up. I don't see any little yellow downy hairs on him; he looks just like one of the regular pigeons you see in the city, except he's all black. When they get that disease in the wild they're usually okay without meds? How long does that take?
P.S. the sock with rice is well wrapped


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

60PAAllan said:


> I live near Detroit Michigan. What are some of the symptoms of Coccidiosis?


Some symptoms I have experienced in some birds are:

lethargy, very watery greenish color poop, ruffled feathers, sitting very quiet with eyes closed/sleeping, little or no desire to eat.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, he'll have to get used to the donut. 

They get over it only when it's a mild case. This is the kind of case where it would be terminal for the bird if you hadn't rescued it. Have to tell you, though, this doesn't have to be Coccidiosis and he might not get over whatever it is. The fact that he's eating is certainly good but the lack of coordination and balance is not.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Allen, 


Yes, definitely go to Walmart or some Drug Store and get a basic Electric Heating Pad...set it to 'medium', lay a towell over it...and on this, set the roilled-small-towell "do-nut" for the Pigeon to lay in-on...if it seems too warm, fold the primary towell so that there are two layers...

Let us know if there is any 'yellow' in the poops, or yellow where 'white' should be...

Warmth will be very important to this Bird...

When they starve, their system generally, and their immune system of course can become weakened and they can start to suffer from increases in what are otherwise normal backgrouns flaura and fauna, and become ill...

Nothing to worry about as for people getting anything, but serious for them...

So, warmth, good chow, rest and comfort...for sure, should be the regimen...

And, if you would, describe what the poops look like, color wise, consistancy wise, number wise...

Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Since you asked, I had one that was emaciated and it took perhaps three months for her to get feeling good enough to want to go out to the loft. She had a little bit of everything, including worms. We took care of everything that we could but the level of thinness that she got to probably did some organ damage. She only lasted three years after that but she wasn't a young pigeon to begin with. That was three years that she wouldn't have otherwise had. We got her late in the September right after 9/11.

She was about the worst case. I also didn't have the right medicine at the time. It usually takes them less time to get over it. In your bird's case, it will be as much a matter of gaining the weight back as it will getting over a disease. 

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Incidentally, treatment plans vary depending on the rescuer's circumstances. Some folks will take them to a vet and proclaim them their pet (vets will usually put them down, otherwise). Other folks will get with a local fancier and beg some medications to treat them with or otherwise obtain meds. Sometimes one of us will send a care package of meds to shotgun the bird with. It has worked just about every way that you can imagine. I have my own lab and microscope so I do the testing necessary to minimize the medications that I administer. Few have that option so it's more often that the shotgun approach is used.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

60PAAllan, getting meds to you would be the easy part, do you want to nurse
the pigeon back to health for whatever time frame that might be, do you have
the space in your home to do this and the inclination? That's about what it boils down to, because otherwise, we need to find other arrangements for your new rescue. Just something for you to think about and let foks know.

Also, if you take to a vet as your own pet, they will most likely charge, although
many Vets w/the AAV will take the bird in and treat for free if you sign the bird
over to them. 

fp


----------



## 60PAAllan (Dec 10, 2006)

Today I gave the pigeon to a rehabber in Bay City who contacted me in reply to my post. I am so happy that we got it to a safe place before we left to go to Florida (for Christmas). My parents wanted to give it to a guy who feeds the pigeons, but I know that the bird will get better care from naturegirl; I hope it makes it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Good for you. You did the right thing........I hope he will be fine too......


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

60PAAllan said:


> Today I gave the pigeon to a rehabber in Bay City who contacted me in reply to my post. I am so happy that we got it to a safe place before we left to go to Florida (for Christmas). My parents wanted to give it to a guy who feeds the pigeons, but I know that the bird will get better care from naturegirl; I hope it makes it.


This is great news! Thank you so very much for doing all you have to assist this pigeon. Hopefully, we will get some further updates from Naturegirl.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I was hoping naturegirl would take the bird, but I wasn't sure if you wanted to 
nurse the bird along yourself. You did a great job of rescuing the pij and getting h/her into the right hands, thanks for helping out.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

60PAAllan said:


> Today I gave the pigeon to a rehabber in Bay City who contacted me in reply to my post. I am so happy that we got it to a safe place before we left to go to Florida (for Christmas). My parents wanted to give it to a guy who feeds the pigeons, but I know that the bird will get better care from naturegirl; I hope it makes it.



I think you made a better choice, and we appreciate you doing your best to look out for this birds best interests.

I hope you have a wonderful Christmas in Florida, the temps are GREAT at the moment.


----------

